# Any Graphic Help?



## nicknasty08 (Mar 15, 2007)

So basically i have found a company to print any design i want for really cheap on shorts/shirts/rashgaurds. The only problem is i dont really have any ideas on what i want(other than wording). If anyone knows of a site that you can create your own logo or a site that has a large gallery of random mma logos/designs that would be great. thanks


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's a site you can add some effects to text:

Cool Text: Logo and Graphics Generator

Here's another site you can basically freestyle the logo, anyway you want it. Use the free trial to see what you think, or you could fork out a measly $50 bucks, to get the full version...and really get going. See what you think:

Logo Design Software - AAA Logo. Create your own logo right now !


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Google flaming text. They have hundreds of cool fonts.


----------

